# Jig for cutting round stock,



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I found this invaluable when cutting the timber for my Yo-Yo's


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

Very nice jig 

I use the hole saws for making yo-yo's and wheels ,the other jig is for sanding them smooth, (hole saw) it putts the hole in on dead center in one shot thing..
Plus using flat stock ,gives you a less of a chance of splitting the stock once you cut the wheel/yo-yo to size.(wood grain thing) 

=========



derek willis said:


> I found this invaluable when cutting the timber for my Yo-Yo's


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A hole saw would not put a round over on the outer face of my Yo-Yo's, and drilling central is no bother at all with another jig, and a depth guage because the hole must not go right through. 
Yes, a hole saw is very handy for cutting wheels.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi derek

I use the bits below to put the round over on b/4 I use the hole saw.
A wooden dowel with wooden end caps work well for yo-yo's ,keeps all the parts true and on center..

========




derek willis said:


> A hole saw would not put a round over on the outer face of my Yo-Yo's, and drilling central is no bother at all with another jig, and a depth guage because the hole must not go right through.
> Yes, a hole saw is very handy for cutting wheels.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Good enough idea, I suppose, but not for me when I needed forty of them, I just stood the dowel up in the vice, and used the router and a round-over bit, then cut off, just a few minutes each. I would have thought that in this day and age, expansion bits are a little old hat you know, when we have all the other technology, of which you are well aware, and in any case they would leve a hole right through which i am trying hard to avoid.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That's a great idea. The same jig could be used for smaller or larger diameters as well. It could also be used on the drill press for drilling into the side of a dowel....although I guess you don't need that when making yo yo's


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

Yep they are old tech. but some of the old tools work well for today's jobs..
You could use rosette cutters,and you would have no hole in the center but you get the round over with one cutter and make both parts at one time so to say,stick 1/2" thick stock together,do one side and flip it over split it and you have both parts to the yo-yo's that are matched.. 

Grizzly.com® -- Search Results

But I'm sure you like doing it your way  it's just one more way I have done it  from the old toy maker in the states 

=





derek willis said:


> Good enough idea, I suppose, but not for me when I needed forty of them, I just stood the dowel up in the vice, and used the router and a round-over bit, then cut off, just a few minutes each. I would have thought that in this day and age, expansion bits are a little old hat you know, when we have all the other technology, of which you are well aware, and in any case they would leve a hole right through which i am trying hard to avoid.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very simple yet elegant jig Derek.

Now now BJ, please don't become one eyed about one particular method, one such member is enough. You of all people know that there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

